# Where to get the calories from?



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

For about the last 9months I've been cutting body fat, eating clean and consuming about 500 cal below maintenance per day. It's worked well and now I'm looking to put on good lean weight, switching to 500 cal over maintenance (not in one go- building up to it). However, I'm having a bit of trouble trying to work out my macros.

I currently work on the premise of about 1g protein per lb lean body weight. Then get 30% of my remaining calories from fat and the remainder made up of a combination of carbs and fat. So far, so good. However, now, because I'm aiming to consume so many more calories I'm unsure what to use as the best source. If I'm still at 1g of protein per lb lean body weight, all of a sudden the remaining amount of calories to be made up is huge, resulting in me consuming a huge proportion of my calories through fat. So, should I rethink my ratios? should I up my protein? I'm already feeling like mr. Creosote and I haven't hit my targets yet!

Thanks for reading guys. Sorry it's so long winded.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

post a diet plan and can chop and change it...wouldnt worry wether your getting alot of calories from fat as i keep my fat levels high when bulking...lots of good high calorie food out there, peanut butter and nuts are great and can be eating any time and anywere....but get a diet plan up


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Cheers bar snack. I will. It'll be the weekend before I've got one worked out. I'll post it.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

If your going for lean mass I'd bump your protein up to 1.5g per lb minimum


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

JS72 said:


> If your going for lean mass I'd bump your protein up to 1.5g per lb minimum


x2, as long as protein is high then the rest dont matter, and keep diet clean, no processed foods, no junk or sugary foods...when you post it up drop me message incase ive missed it


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

^^ will do


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Simple things like adding oats, peanut butter and a tbspn of olive oil to your protein shakes will add plenty of extra calories mate


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Cheers for the suggestions. I'll get a diet plan up here at the weekend and hopefully get some helpful critiques.


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

Afghan said:


> Simple things like adding oats, peanut butter and a tbspn of olive oil to your protein shakes will add plenty of extra calories mate


Great advice.

Buy grounded oats and add them to a shaker or blender with the protein, if using a blender some natural peanut butter, if not a tblsp of flaxseed oil or MCT oil or even EVOO - you can create a meal replacement to your exact calorie and macros needs.

If you got s range of protein flavours you can get more creative and add fruit like apple, bananas etc - I even used to put raw broccoli in with an apple and protein powder, oats peanut butter and skimmed milk and blend - the sweetness from the apple and protein powder countered the broccoli bitterness but you have a complete nutritional meal.


----------

